# Cute LGD moment. :)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

So Poppy (the goat) was fast asleep on Lucius's (The LGD) leg in this picture. It was sooooo cute. He was just standing guard over her while watching the field. He doesn't like when the neighbors sheep get close to the fenceline so he watches the field all day and keeps them away.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very cute  such total trust


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...too cute...love it.....


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I love it. I had one of my orphan kids try to nurse from the LGD. The dog cleaned the kids butt while the kid tried to find teats. 
Suellen


----------

